# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Problema a aceder ao separador HOME

## João Seguro

Boas, quando tento abrir o separador HOME aparece-me o seguinte erro:

"Mensagem do Sistema
João Seguro, você não tem permissão para o acesso a esta página. Pode haver vários motivos:

Sua conta de usuário não tem privilégios suficientes para o acesso a esta página. Você está tentando editar mensagem de outra pessoa, acessar recursos administrativos ou outro sistema privilegiado?
Se está tentando postar, o Administrador pode ter desativado sua conta, ou ela pode estar aguardando ativação."

Algum administrador que me ajude sff.

Abraço e obrigado

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas, quando tento abrir o separador HOME aparece-me o seguinte erro:
> 
> "Mensagem do Sistema
> João Seguro, você não tem permissão para o acesso a esta página. Pode haver vários motivos:
> 
> Sua conta de usuário não tem privilégios suficientes para o acesso a esta página. Você está tentando editar mensagem de outra pessoa, acessar recursos administrativos ou outro sistema privilegiado?
> Se está tentando postar, o Administrador pode ter desativado sua conta, ou ela pode estar aguardando ativação."
> 
> Algum administrador que me ajude sff.
> ...


A mim acontece o mesmo ja ha alguns dias.

----------


## João Seguro

A mim também é há alguns dias, pensei que fosse temporário mas pelos vistos não...

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva

Comigo passa-se o mesmo :yb620:

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 

E mais um a quem acontece o mesmo  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

A mim também

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Podem-me adicionar à lista  :Smile: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Administração

Agradecemos que nos comuniquem se a situação em causa persiste ou se já se alterou.

A Administração

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Persiste ...

Abraço,

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Persiste...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Seguro

A mim também continua.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

+1

----------


## Jorge Neves

Persiste.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

idem

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Persiste....

----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


Idem

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Está igual

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas 

a mim parece-me um problema geral pois eu tb estou com o mesmo problema

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Problema resolvido.

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Confere xD

Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Voltou a acontecer-me. É normal?

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

A mim também... de novo e já há algum tempo... não tive foi *paciência* para procurar este tópico...

Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Bom dia
> 
> A mim também... de novo e já há algum tempo... não tive foi *paciência* para procurar este tópico...
> 
> Pedro Ferrer


Pois ... paciência também foi o que me faltou ... já lá vão umas 3 semanas.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Estou com o mesmo problema...o separador HOME esta morto lol

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu também estou com esse problema de novo...

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Alguma novidade sobre a resolução deste problema? Continuo sem "privilégios" para aceder ao separador Home

----------

